# Well, they caught one...



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

now if they can get the rest!

Florida Man Pleads Guilty To Engaging In Fraud Related To Inspection Of Foreclosed Properties- Sentenced to 8 years.

http://sofi.typepad.com/sofi-inspec...guilty-to-engaging-in-fraud-related-to-i.html


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

About time :thumbup:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

We had this on the FB page three days ago and the NPPG has also reported this...
It's about time some of these people giving the rest a bad name have to deal with the conscequences of their actions...


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

You'd think somebody would have caught on sooner than that.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

a million a month really come on they knew its just like them not seeing mold pics


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

come on they knew its just like them not seeing mold pics[/QUOTE]

Hey its not "mold"... its discoloration...


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



68W30 said:


> a million a month really come on they knew its just like them not seeing mold pics



The thing I don't get is; if you make a million a month you do it for like 6 months. Then you take the money and run, we did a home for the marshals last year that the guy was involved in some type of banking scheme locally. He took like $40 million before he got caught. If he quit while he was ahead he would probably be on some island sipping icy drinks rather then in prison sipping his cellmates toilet Chardonnay.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

When it is the guvmint's money or it is FDIC insured, it is a Federal crime and they don't quite give up that easily.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> The thing I don't get is; if you make a million a month you do it for like 6 months. Then you take the money and run, we did a home for the marshals last year that the guy was involved in some type of banking scheme locally. He took like $40 million before he got caught. If he quit while he was ahead he would probably be on some island sipping icy drinks rather then in prison sipping his cellmates toilet Chardonnay.


i woulda stopped at 20 but some guys just have to keep squeezing the gooses


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Like they say..."if more than 1 person knows...you're gonna get caught".


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

In total, between 2007 and 2009, Bank of America remitted $4,490,398.87 to Mid-Florida Home Securing (later known as AMFS) and, between 2009 and 2012, Bank of America paid AMFS $19,044,973.06 for inspections, a large percentage of which were never actually performed. As a result of this fraud, Counce and AMFS managed to keep overhead and expenses low and profits high, resulting in net profits to Counce of up to $1 million in a single month. Based on employee reports of fabrication rates, the government estimates the loss in this case to be approximately $12,774,102.

The problem is the bottom guy (even though he was nuts), goes to jail, but the culpability stops there. What about those fostering this industry trend?


----------

